

Bolivia leader's jet diverted 'amid Snowden suspicions' - TomAnthony
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23156360

======
josemrb
That's speculation.

The pilot requested assistance and permission to land due to problems with
fuel indicator. You can listen to the radio exchange in the link below.

[http://audioboo.fm/boos/1482009-bolivia-air-force-fuerza-
aer...](http://audioboo.fm/boos/1482009-bolivia-air-force-fuerza-aerea-
boliviana-fab001-flight-precaution-landing-vienna-austria)

original post in the other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5981156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5981156)

~~~
MisterWebz
The above account is 978 days old and has only two comments, one is the above
and the other is an almost exact duplicate.

Can anyone verify the legitimacy of his link?

~~~
tptacek
Don't be a creep.

~~~
MisterWebz
Don't post useless comments.

From the HN guidelines:

"When disagreeing, please reply to the argument instead of calling names."

Someone like you ought to have read the guidelines, or do you think having a
high karma score means you no longer have to adhere to these guidelines?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Let me spell it out for you:

Sneaking around reading people's online history, then using that information
to draw unwarranted conclusions about their character, is rude. Stop it.

Meanwhile, it is obvious that the person you're responding to posted the same
link in two different threads because... there's multiple threads on HN which
are discussing the same issue. This happens all the time.

~~~
nknighthb
Wow is that some serious twilight zone BS. It takes exactly two clicks to find
the information MisterWebz found. Information that was put there to be found.
You don't even leave HN.

Is it also "sneaking around" if I click on your username and discover your
real name, twitter username, blog URL, and email address, all that you
voluntarily put there for the public?

If I open a phonebook and find someone's number, was I "sneaking around"?

------
rosser
My inner student of conspiracy theory wonders whether there's an organized
campaign of disinformation around Snowden's movements and whereabouts
underway, to obscure, in the ambient confusion over where he actually is, and
is going, his getting Disappeared.

~~~
aet
I really doubt the U.S.want Snowden "disappeared"\- there is spying, but also
due process.

------
jlgreco
This is getting pretty damn embarrassing. How utterly petty.

~~~
venomsnake
He is helping half the world make fools of themselves by literally doing
nothing.

------
rch
Maybe it's just happy hour, but this finally has me interested in Snowden's
personal story. Seems like fun... At least compared to the typical summer
slow-news political scandals.

------
United857
The pilot should have had balls and carried on.

What could they have done? Shoot down a aircraft known to be carrying a head
of state?

~~~
GoodIntentions
If they truly did interfere with free transit of the head of _any_ state over
this, I am surprised.

Shoot downs are not unheard of tho. Your comment made me recall when the
Russians took down KAL 007 in the 80s.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Air_Lines_Flight_007](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Air_Lines_Flight_007)

200+ people on that including a member of US government.

------
mtgx
This is ridiculous. And I thought France wanted to give Snowden asylum? Was it
a trick then? They seem to be playing on US' side here.

~~~
boi_v2
I am starting to think that too many governments are pretty scared that if
they help Snowden some kind of scandal against them would come out, at the end
NSA has tones of data about any one. All these is making pretty clear which
governments are really concerned and committed with human rights and democracy
and which are just about business and profit.

Spain and Portugal are not a surprise, corruption and persecution of activists
is all over the place.

~~~
axus
But really, what could be a bigger scandal than suspending the 4th amendment
and recording all private communication information? What can they release
that compares to that?

~~~
VladRussian2
>What can they release that compares to that?

offshore banking accounts, kickback/bribe money transfers, undeclared real
estate and other property, visits of relaxation to Berlusconi villas staffed
with underage maids, etc ... a bunch of stuff that a typical politician is
usually involved in. Imagine how it compares in their mind to suspension of
4th (sounds like one after a 3rd, yes?) amendment in some other country across
a big ocean.

------
rfnslyr
It's disgusting that there isn't a single country that has granted him asylum
yet.

~~~
mrleinad
Both Ecuador and Bolivia would. However, to be granted asylum, you need to be
in Ecuatorean or Bolivian territory.

~~~
LoganCale
No, Ecuador has withdrawn all support for granting Snowden asylum, and Correa
says any help they gave him was a mistake.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/02/ecuador-
rafael-c...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/02/ecuador-rafael-
correa-snowden-mistake)

